# dead trigger and dog face puffer



## jjtf00 (Nov 2, 2009)

woke up today and my two fish were dead :|:|:|:|:|:|:|:|:|:|:|


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm sorry you lost your fish. What do you think happened? (I'm sorry I'm not familiar with your tank)


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Is this the 29 gallon tank?


----------



## BettaKeeper (Dec 4, 2009)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## jjtf00 (Nov 2, 2009)

Pasfur said:


> Is this the 29 gallon tank?


no... brothers 100 gallon tank


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Have you checked any of the parameters of the tank? Did you notice anything on the fish? can you give more information:

Alk, Ph, SG, Phosphates, Nitrates, Ammonia, and what other fish are in there.


----------

